# Forum > MMO > Star Wars: The Old Republic > SWTOR Exploration >  fun

## benogas

to shoot all over with lazers.

----------


## benogas

no wai? only on sunday

----------


## trlol

go back to minecraft

----------


## Remus3

don't make threads like this. Infracted and awaiting deletion.

----------


## infamous1

lol till now still not deleted

----------


## gurluas

I wish there was a way to save all these thread, we could open a museum of human stupidity.

----------

